# Do your horses stay outside even in cold cold



## Basketmiss (Nov 15, 2007)

Ok my husband is having a fit about trying to keep the horses warm. I keep telling him that they are animals that mother nature made to be outside, not in the house or such like a dog or cat, so they are fine outside. I told him that is why we give him more hay in the winter to keep him warm..

He tells me I should be glad he cares and wants them to be cozy...

So what else do I tell him to convince him??

Giddy is stalled part of the time since he was a stalled horse before, where Suman was always outside with the previous owners, he is outside here.

I do have a nice stall for him, which he doesnt really like, but I plan to keep him in if we get alot of snow or ice..

Is that what you all do??


----------



## heart k ranch (Nov 15, 2007)

All my horse not including my mini studs are outside for the most part. I have my barrel and roping horses blanketed and if it gets around 40 they are put up because I don't like them to have tomuch hair. But the minis I always have a barn they can run into and get out of the wind, they never seem to get cold because they usually get a good hair coat on.

btw, I've only seen weather colder than 26 degrees, so I might not be helping LOL


----------



## Marty (Nov 15, 2007)

_ Do your horses stay outside even in cold cold, Winter_

Nope. We spent a small fortune in time and money building them a really nice barn and that is what it's for. It's nice and comfortable in there and they love it. My horses do go out daily for a turn out and play time, exercise, whatever , even when it's cold out there because I feel it's important for them to run around etc. but they do come back in the barn. They like to go out and play in the snow, but no, they don't _stay out_. In severe conditions like blizzards and insane temps and stuff they are totally in the barn. I"ve already had two injured in slipping on the ice and that was enough of that. However, my husband seems to be like yours because he feels that the barn should be warm etc. It is insulated too which is great, but I have to keep reminding him that the barn is not for growing orchids!


----------



## alongman (Nov 15, 2007)

We have some darn cold winters here in Minnesota. All my horses get big fuzzy coats. We used to try to bring them in and keep them warm, but they actually have done BETTER being outside with just a shelter to get out of the elements (wind, sleet, snow). I haven't had to deal with any respiratory things - colds, snotty noses, runny eyes. It's kinda funny, even when the horses had the option of being inside or going out - the majority of them (all except one former show mare) would head for the far side of the pasture and be perfectly content outside.

Only advice - get a water deicer or warmer. Make sure that they have plenty of water - my horses drink a TON in the winter. Also, check on their body condition frequently - it's easy to mistake fluffy for fat.


----------



## Jill (Nov 15, 2007)

Yep, mine stay out unless they choose to come in (to their run-ins or open stalls). I've always done it that way and only once in all this time have I had a snotty nose here. Minis get very thick coats and are so well equipped to be comfortable outside in even very cold weather.


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 15, 2007)

Marty said:


> _ Do your horses stay outside even in cold cold, Winter_
> 
> Nope. We spent a small fortune in time and money building them a really nice barn and that is what it's for. It's nice and comfortable in there and they love it. My horses do go out daily for a turn out and play time, exercise, whatever , even when it's cold out there because I feel it's important for them to run around etc. but they do come back in the barn. They like to go out and play in the snow, but no, they don't _stay out_. In severe conditions like blizzards and insane temps and stuff they are totally in the barn. I"ve already had two injured in slipping on the ice and that was enough of that. However, my husband seems to be like yours because he feels that the barn should be warm etc. It is insullated too which is great, but I have to keep reminding him that the barn is not for growing orchards!



Marty my husband says the same thing,I want to put a heater in the barn!! It is very closed in and the horses generate heat so I tell him no, he does have a couple heat lamps in there ( not a fire hazard) because he just CANT leave them without any heat!! Sigh!! Gotta love him!!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Nov 15, 2007)

My horses are stalled at night and when there is lots of mud on the ground or wet snow they come in early. For me it is not the cold my barn is very open so they get lots of air. I have a bigger issue wtih them having a nice dry place to lay down. I do have a 16x24 run in in the turn out however... the bottom line is the higher up horses in the pecking order go in there and stay in there until they are done. That means that the lower horses in the pecking order get the shelter when they are allowed not when they want or need it(like in wet snow and wind ect) and that just bothers me so they are out during the day and in and night and they love to come into there barn. They are all in 10x20 stalls so have plenty of room. The stalls are open so they can see there neighbors I paid for my barn for a reason


----------



## whitney (Nov 15, 2007)

I let mine decide, they all have individual drylots attached to their own stalls. I've purchased some older horses that did not have this setup and it takes them about a year to figure out that warmer is better.


----------



## River1018 (Nov 15, 2007)

Even on the coldest days that Minnesota has to offer, our horses are outside...they do have shelter if they wish to use it but most of the time they do not.

I can honestly say that I believe they are much happier during the winter months than the summer....no extreme heat, no bugs etc


----------



## Farmhand (Nov 15, 2007)

We used to bring them all in every night. Now they stay out 24/7 unless freezing rain or bad snow storm, farrier or if sick. Much better for them and less work for us. They all have outside shelter's and heated buckets.


----------



## Rebecca (Nov 15, 2007)

My girls are fine during the day, we leave them out. At night we always bring them in, they love their stalls and are a lot more relaxed in there. (Plus I'm in New Hampshire, it gets COLD and we have coyotes!!!!!)


----------



## Mona (Nov 15, 2007)

Add me to the "outside 24/7" group.



We have run-ins in each pasture, but they rarely use them. On extremely bitter, cold, blizzardy days, I feed them their hay in their shelters as it make ME feel better knowing they are in there, but they would be content outside in the weather if left up to them.





I only bring my horses in to stall them for foaling and for any other time that stalling is/may be needed,

I should also mention that I am in northwestern Ontario, Canada, where we get very harsh winter weather!


----------



## Marty (Nov 15, 2007)

I must admit that I totally put the nix on heaters or heat lamps. I think heated barns can be unhealthy and heat lamps are dangerous. Thus, we have insullation. My brother in law in Kentucky is a breeder to horses worth millions and he would never put heat in his barns either. But I'm like Lisa, it's important that they have a nice dry place to rest and lay down and park it and get their legs dry.


----------



## SHANA (Nov 15, 2007)

I leave my minis out 24/7 and they have run in sheds but in winter I do put them in the barn at night except my 2 arabians. Though the 2 arabians will be spending the winter at my parents and my dad said on really nasty days he will put them in the barn. Nice boxstalls, barn sitting empty most of the time, was my horse barn when I lived at home. I miss it as I hardly ever got a sick horse there. The arabians do have a huge huge run in shed to go in. Was built to be a hay shed for round bails but now part of it is machinery with a gate accross so horses can't get to the machinery and other part is there run in. My 2 arabians are there now with my mini gelding who also will spend the winter there. Though I was thinking of leaving some of my minis out this winter in the arabians pasture as the shed is partially heated. I have one mare that won't foal until late 2008 and 3 young fillies who could stay out. They are all still outside now and most times I see them standing out in the rain or snow depending on what the weather is. None of the ones outside have colds or nothing, just my colt from Arkansas is sick and is in the barn. He has a huge boxstall all to himself. Hopefully he recovers soon.


----------



## Shaladar (Nov 15, 2007)

Mine come in at night, or stay in (with short turn outs) if the weather is bad, and I live in Central/northern California where we don't have the bad weather a lot of you do.

I have just always done this.

And I admit it.....In my old age, I want things easier for me. I don't like to get wet, cold, muddy, etc. Been there, got the T-shirts and said I would never have more horses than stalls. (I actually have several empty stalls!!!)

When its pouring down rain, I am happily in the barn cleaning stalls w/my Ipod.

Plus, even though I have very secure fencing, I still worry about stray dogs.

My stallions do have paddocks (at least 30x30) attached to their stalls, and yeppers, they do go out and stand in the rain.LOL.. But I don't get wet feeding them, or cleaning the stalls, so it works for me.

And I also have a indoor arena. So I don't get wet when working horses. I am so very spoiled..LOL

It would be nice to have them out all the time, there is absolutely nothing wrong with it, but I just can't do it. Old dog here...LOL

And around 5pm, even with this really nice weather we are having, the horses start standing by the gate to come in.

What ever works best for you is the best way to do it.

Sue

(hmmm, can't get the smilies to work)


----------



## barefoot (Nov 15, 2007)

Mine are out 23/7. he he. I like to bring them in for an hour in the really muddy weather and dry out their feet. I believe and my vet has said the same, that a horse can actually be colder stood in a stall than outside, in minus weather.

Yesterday I was trimming in 40degrees and actually was too warm working in my sweatshirt. I was trimming in my t-shirt. Got in my car, put my sweatshirt on met my family at burgerking and I felt cold sat down eating. I might be backward and have given myself a chill, but it reminded me of the stalled horse verses the moving horse.

Also with natural hoof trimming we encourage the more movement the better, and if you stall at night that is half as much movement for our hooves. But if I was faced with predators or something I think that would trump all.

Often in the winter you see the horses racing around bucking and playing. They are warming themselves up.





Also start warming your horse up and they loose their resistance to the cold. It takes me a month for my blood to start thickening. I am cold right now, but by January and I will wanting to take my sweatshirt off ( I don't though) while my clients are shivering in their ski suits. I always feel so bad when I am taking my time, enjoying the trim and all of a sudden look up and the owners teeth are chattering . OH!

Emma


----------



## Shari (Nov 15, 2007)

We can get really cold up in the hills here.. Solid frozen ground and water tanks for a couple of months at a time. My horses prefer being outside. Only time any of them will go into a shed ...is when it is hailing hard. Other wise they are happily out in all kinds of weather.

However...the mini's are in at night but not because of the weather....because of the high and active predators we have here. If I did not have that, they would be out 24/7.


----------



## Miniv (Nov 15, 2007)

Mona said:


> Add me to the "outside 24/7" group.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We do what Mona does.............We also keep our weanling group just outside the barn -- which has a loafing (porch) area, but if we get a horrible storm I like to shoo them inside the barn, whether they want to go or not.

Otherwise, the stalls are mostly for foaling, a show horse or two, and when someone is sick.

I'd also nix the heating of the barn idea........Having a horse go into a heated area and then back outside can really cause havoc with their respiratory systems. The best thing for keeping a horse warm is the nice thick winter coat that Mother Nature has provided......(not to mention an extra ration of hay!



)

MA


----------



## Laura (Nov 15, 2007)

alongman said:


> We have some darn cold winters here in Minnesota. All my horses get big fuzzy coats. We used to try to bring them in and keep them warm, but they actually have done BETTER being outside with just a shelter to get out of the elements (wind, sleet, snow). I haven't had to deal with any respiratory things - colds, snotty noses, runny eyes. It's kinda funny, even when the horses had the option of being inside or going out - the majority of them (all except one former show mare) would head for the far side of the pasture and be perfectly content outside.
> 
> Only advice - get a water deicer or warmer. Make sure that they have plenty of water - my horses drink a TON in the winter. Also, check on their body condition frequently - it's easy to mistake fluffy for fat.


[SIZE=12pt]Everything I was going to say, Adam already said



ALL of ours are out now, some in pastures, some in paddocks, but it is very important to make sure they have access to a windproof shelter for when THEY choose it. Do make sure that the dominant horses are not keeping others out when they would rather be in. My old mustang mare (in her more fiesty years) would stand in the doorway with her head outside and not let ANYONE inside



[/SIZE]


----------



## rockin r (Nov 15, 2007)

Marty said:


> _ Do your horses stay outside even in cold cold, Winter_
> 
> Nope. We spent a small fortune in time and money building them a really nice barn and that is what it's for. It's nice and comfortable in there and they love it. My horses do go out daily for a turn out and play time, exercise, whatever , even when it's cold out there because I feel it's important for them to run around etc. but they do come back in the barn. They like to go out and play in the snow, but no, they don't _stay out_. In severe conditions like blizzards and insane temps and stuff they are totally in the barn. I"ve already had two injured in slipping on the ice and that was enough of that. However, my husband seems to be like yours because he feels that the barn should be warm etc. It is insulated too which is great, but I have to keep reminding him that the barn is not for growing orchids!


DITTO....DITTO....DITTO...........We have a small fortune also in our barns. Have had horses out for tooooooooo long and they got snow/ice packed in their hoofs, that was not a pretty site! Mine go out IF there is no ice, for some exercise and back in they go! My barns are sooo well insulated that I can not even put blankets on the horses, it would be way to hot for them...


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Nov 16, 2007)

Oue pature horses stay out 24/7. Show horses stay in an open barn. My late husband always said that a horse loves cold weather, and the only thing that really bothers them is a sleety, freezing rain. We continue to keep our horses his way. I had some sick calves once, and the vet told me that most animals were meant to be outside, in the weather, seems Mother Nature made them that way. I had been putting the calves up in the barn, so they were getting sick. I stopped that nonsense, and no sick horses or calves since then!


----------



## Sonya (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't have horses anymore (sold them about a yr ago)...but when I did, they did get stalled at night but were let out first thing in the AM, their stall doors were always left open for them to come and go as they please (they only went in there during the day to poop)...it would be cold, wet, nasty and they still chose to be out. They didn't get locked in their stalls until usually after 10pm. They loved the outside and they loved the snow and cold.


----------



## Relic (Nov 16, 2007)

All of ours are out all winter we have never had a sick horse because of it. l think last winter the coldest we got was minus 43C for a few days and no one was bothered by that..except maybe for me running out to beat the band to do chores and feed because it was hard to wear enough clothes to keep from feeling the extreme cold seems the first thing to get cold is the old butt. All the minis have access to shelters if they choose but they never do unless the wind is really kicking up.. l love winters but having to wear to many clothes if you fall down it's kind of hard to get back up seems almost like your rocking yourself to sleep trying to get back on your feet when that happens..




But can't say the minis are bothered or l would for sure put them up in the barn..this winter 2 of the older in there mid twenties mares will go in when it gets to below 20 otherwise they stay out.


----------



## anita (Nov 16, 2007)

Folks, I gotta freezing from all reading, minus 43C brrrrr................ made a cup hot coffee to warm up.

Last night was 39F and thought it was extremely cold.

Our horses are out 24/7 all of mine hate stalls. I never had a sick horse

A


----------



## Mona (Nov 16, 2007)

anitavake said:


> Folks, I gotta freezing from all reading, minus 43C brrrrr................ made a cup hot coffee to warm up.
> 
> Last night was 39F and thought it was extremely cold.
> 
> ...



Awwww, come on Anita...it's not so bad...it's "only" a little more than *EIGHTY* degrees *COLDER* than your 39 degrees that you think is cold!



LOL!!! Yes, I HATE it when we get to those temps, and they can often stay for several weeks at a time! :Cold-Scared


----------



## Equuisize (Nov 16, 2007)

We get more rain than snow or ice here and because I dislike it, the horses

seem to, too. Our Arab Pinto is especially, wussy...is that a word? First drop of rain

and he heads for shelter. The other horses copy everything he does so that

pretty much has taken care of the issue.....but they eventually go back out into the rain.

They come in at night, as I don't want them going day after day with wet coats.

Our barn is well ventilated and they have snuggy rooms with lots of shavings to let them

dry out...when they dry you can run a brush over them and send them back out.

When we do get ice and snow they go out if it's a day where they can get good traction.

If they are slipipng and sliding they come back in.......had a horse slip and damage his shoulder

so that's the rule now.....

I think all the time about horses in the wild but just can't get on board with how they have to live.

I want them where I can pass out good night treats and kiss their little noses.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Nov 16, 2007)

I Like my horses out 24-7, someone mentioned something about a huge barn with stalls mostly empty? That's us.





However, being in south florida, everything gets body clipped, as our coldest days are a few nights in the 30's- the rest will be wildly varied between 80-50 as a norm, and as this is Our (Big) horse show season, No coats allowed.

That being said, when it gets chilly, the show horses are in and blanketed, and depending on the weather, the rest either also come in, or get water proof turn out blankets.

Alot of times I bring them in just so I am able to give them a different blanket, as many of mine are blanket shredders, and the stall keeps them from doing so as much.





However mine are Out the majority of the time, and it shows in happy vice free horses!


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok my husband MIGHT be more convinced after these postings. I told him to take the heat lamp out and he did so far! He says no-one is going out on ice though. Of course we dont want anyone to slip!

By the way, he is an electrician for 20 years, the bulbs were heated and in no way a fire hazard, not near anything, also didnt put off enough heat to cause any harm, just to appease him..

I told him they could get colds so hopefully he will leave them out!!

I keep telling him they will get enough fuzzies to keep them warm, he is just worried about them, it is sweet.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Nov 17, 2007)

I like my horses to have access to shelter 24/7, but like most said here, they don't use it all that often. They do use it to get out of the wet, though.

And I would be nervous about my animals coming in and out of a heated barn - it's probably just an old wives tale, or maybe I should say an old farmer's tale in this case, but my dad always told me it was unhealthy for livestock to be coming in and out of the cold. I don't know why that would be, necessarily, since people do it all the time. But since my horses don't choose to be in their run-in most of the time, I don't think the cold bothers them that much, anyway. My old riding mare is wearing a blanket every night, though.


----------

